# Asbestosis



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone been diagnosed?

Chris has just had the "official" diagnosis from a consultant. He has remained breathless after his triple heart bypass and was referred for further investigations. The consultant agreed with previous comments about plaques on his lungs being due to asbestos exposure (he was a plumber/heating engineer but also worked on cars with asbestos lined brakes).
The consultant gave us information about the government compensation scheme. We knew there was a scheme but thought that you had to be much sicker to qualify. Apparently it is best to register for compensation within three years of an official diagnosis. If this is not done and the plaques turn into mesothelioma the patient has lost their chance of significant compensation. The consultant put us in touch with a nurse who coordinates with various bodies that will help. We have set the wheels in motion so that, should the worst happen, we are prepared. Not that compensation is wanted if good health was the alternative but we have to be realistic. I remember Mavis saying that she wanted the compensation to be put towards research for a cure. I couldn't agree more.

We have engaged a solicitor, recommended by the nurse, who works on these cases all the time. One obstacle that we thought insurmountable, was finding all the past employers but the solicitor explained that they request all the National Insurance details so that the employers can be traced. It is the insurance industry that pays on their behalf. Chris worked for so many different employers that it was too daunting for him to contemplate.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Pat. Few of us paid any attention to the warnings. And if we're honest it wasn't discovered till we'd done the damage.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes all through the 50s and 60s we just used and brushed up against asbestos. Look at all those garages. Cookers were lined with it and I repaired them.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK politics have gone beyond silly. https://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/op...r-the-line-yes-that-edwin-poots-38835785.html

Where's Victor Meldrew when I need him?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When NCB closed the pit in our Durham village unemployment went through the roof: I cannot recall any other employers except the Esso garage, the cinema, 6 shops plus 3 pubs and, of course, the Working Mens Club.

"Fortunately" the Government stepped in and promoted Henderson Garage Doors and Cape Asbestos to provide opportunities at new factories.

I was "lucky" enough to work in the Quality Control laboratories for CA: every morning I had to collect handfuls of asbestos fibres, weigh them then find their volume by submerging them in a mercury bath (bare hands!); separate asbestos cement into 10 different grades using a filter tower; break newly-made roofing sheets to ensure that they complied with British Standards! I remember unloading a truck full of asbestos fibres by hand because the mechanised system had broken: we had some tremendous "snowball" fights and walked home caked in white.

Every time I get a serious cough the doc sends me for an Xray: so far so good.

Best wishes Pat.

Gordon


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> OK politics have gone beyond silly. https://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/op...r-the-line-yes-that-edwin-poots-38835785.html
> 
> Where's Victor Meldrew when I need him?


Sorry. Wrong thread. For he last two days I've had only the mobile view and constant requests to log in. It's a pain in the arse. Feck knows how this post ended up on this thread. It'd be hard to think of a less appropriate place for it. Sorry.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi patp

Sorry to hear your news about Chris. I wish you all the best.

The only comment I would add is that we had a friend who was diagnosed with a similar problem and there was a scheme they could apply too. The one thing I recall was that they had to submit their details within 12 months of diagnosis. 

Doug


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Sorry. Wrong thread. For he last two days I've had only the mobile view and constant requests to log in. It's a pain in the arse. Feck knows how this post ended up on this thread. It'd be hard to think of a less appropriate place for it. Sorry.


I gave up trying to reply using the phone. It's PC or nothing.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's not good news Pat, but good that you seem to have good support.

Thinking about you both.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this bad news, unfortunately I lost my father to Mesothelioma at the age of 63, they only diagnosed his condition 4 months before his death although the contact with asbestos happened more than 25 years before and he had been quite poorly with a range of undiagnosed health issues for a couple of years, they even suggested at one point that his health problems were psychosomatic which was really hard for him to bear. He was a bricklayer in Port Talbot steelworks, his job was to reline the blast furnaces with bricks and they would put brown asbestos between brick and furnace wall, they were never offered protection even though the dangers were known at the time.


We were not able to claim compensation as we were not dependants at the time of his death 



I'm not sure I can offer you any help but genuinely hope that Chris doesn't develop worse symptoms and that they can offer better options with an early diagnosis


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the supportive comments. Chris is fairly sanguine about the whole thing (well that is his outward appearance). It only really affects him if he gets a chest infection or if the weather is cold or a climb up a steep hill coincides with the former two. His day to day life is fine.

The consultant at the Norfolk and Norwich was excellent. Very thorough and took lots of time with him. She used to work at St George's in London so we are lucky to have her. Mind you she was not impressed when he said he used to be a smoker and started when he was nine years old behind the bike sheds at school. He has been a non smoker for about fifteen years now.

We are applying for the Government scheme just for the very reason of the one year time limit put upon it from diagnosis. It seems a bit of a harsh limitation. At least the medics are aware and give you the warning.

I always think of poor Mavis who did not work in the asbestos industry but just washed her husbands asbestos contaminated clothes  He worked in the shipbuilding industry and was fine but she was not. That is where the genetic element comes in a think.

Let's hope, for your sake Gordon, that the gene theory is correct and that you do not have the bad gene! You were a very naughty boy playing snowballs.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

One remarkable story

https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mavis is still around and still active, it may well be worth getting in touch with her for advice of whonto se and where to go, she was given a very short diagnosis years ago and after a variety of different, often experimental, treatments has extended that "months" into many years. 

She is an acknowledged expert and has been able to talk to Ministers, Parliamentary Committees and even concerned people in the US.

She has written a book (don't have the details here) which is well worth reading. I see it is in the post above so wise men think alike comes to mind ! 🤣

PM me is you need contact details for her.

Best wishes to all involved as the family will also have to become aware of what can be done to make life better.

Sorry, this sounds a very negative post, which it should not, Mavis is an inspiration and is also a motorhomer so scores on two fronts !


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

patp said:


> The consultant at the Norfolk and Norwich was excellent. Very thorough and took lots of time with him. She used to work at St George's in London so we are lucky to have her.


Pat

*Please don't take this the wrong way*: I hope that with care and good luck, Chris and you can have many happy years ahead. Look at those references to Mavis!

Last year my daughter's FiL died in NNUH of pneumonia. They initially recorded it as "from contacts in the community" owtte. Her husband was in contact immediately with a female consultant (same one?) who insisted that it be changed to "asbestos related" because that then has implications for the Coroner and statistics, to say nothing of potential financial support.

My thoughts are with you - Gordon

PS I think "young and naive" rather than naughty!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Mavis is still around and still active, it may well be worth getting in touch with her for advice of whonto se and where to go, she was given a very short diagnosis years ago and after a variety of different, often experimental, treatments has extended that "months" into many years.
> 
> She is an acknowledged expert and has been able to talk to Ministers, Parliamentary Committees and even concerned people in the US.
> 
> ...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> Pat
> 
> *Please don't take this the wrong way*: I hope that with care and good luck, Chris and you can have many happy years ahead. Look at those references to Mavis!
> 
> ...


The consultant might well be the same one. It seems too much of a coincidence. I wonder if Chris was put under her care as it was known that he had "plaques" on his lungs and that he had worked with asbestos? She was very insistent that we take up the case with the Government. I suppose the more people claiming the more they will sit up and take notice!

Chris had pneumonia in 2013 not long after his heart attack. I look back now and think how lucky we were that we got on top of that when we did. I had to work hard to get his heart attack treatment sorted due to it being "out of area" in the "National" Health Service. They cannot, efficiently transfer records from one hospital to another! We met a guy in Addenbrooks who carries a huge briefcase around with him containing all his medical notes. He notes down every single blood test and drug and treatment that touches his body. He must have had a very bad experience somewhere along the line.

You might have been young and naive Gordon but Chris can be very old and naive at times! Or should I say reckless


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Luckily we are given all our medical results to guard ourselves here in France. X-Rays, scans and blood tests.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sadden by your news Pat 

Will it all be fine?

Well maybe girl 

A fellow sharer of bad news who just waits and hopes , 6 mounts to the next , and in between 

And a bit of recklessness could be a good thing 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am not sure Chris's heart surgeon would agree about recklessness. His face blanched when Chris told him he was paving a path to the house while awaiting a triple heart bypass! It did not look much better when Chris assured him he was only carrying a few bricks at a time.

Asbestosis is not a death sentence on its own unless there are other contributing factors. Many people live and die with it. It is whether it changes into mesothelioma that is the thing that has to be watched. The consultant is going to see him every six months so that is comforting.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Meanwhile, try to put the shadow behind you and enjoy life without constant thought "What if ?"

As Marjorie Pay Hinckley reportedly said;

Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but to skid in broadside, totally used up, thoroughly worn out, and loudly proclaiming WOW ! What a ride ! 

Every 6 months IS a good indication that the route forward is long......

As regards doing possibly non sensible things after surgery..... I has broken my hip and had a pin and plate inserted, after a year's recovery I was told to "live life normally" so I rebuilt a stone wall with stones which I could barely lift - well over 50kg....

I started to get hip pain and when xrayed they found that I had bent the pin..... it had to come out which was a problem as the screws were bent and would not turn..... 

But it came out and I went back to normal life, still aware that I favour that hip for no reason, but skiing, cycling etc all happen....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Meanwhile, try to put the shadow behind you and enjoy life without constant thought "What if ?"
> 
> As Marjorie Pay Hinckley reportedly said;
> 
> ...


At least it proved you were lifting with the right set of muscles, just the wrong kind of weight


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I recon they are all the same Pat

After surgery on his arm with the stitches still in Albert plastered an outside wall 

And you guessed it, the stitches burst 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

aldra said:


> I recon they are all the same Pat
> 
> After surgery on his arm with the stitches still in Albert plastered an outside wall
> 
> ...


Noo! I wonder what the medics said behind the scenes after stitching him up again.

We watch the 999 programmes where people are picked up by ambulance and carted in to A&E. I comment at the start of every one of them "how many silly old sods will be brought in this time after falling off ladders?!"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can’t re stitch an open wound pat

They won’t reknit, need to cutaway the old edges and start again 

As it was the first of many, 14 to be exact , he learnt his lesson early on 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

At least he learned


----------

